# Atv Fish House



## stoeger

Does anyone know of a fish house that mounts on an atv and encloses it inside the house. I know I had seen one once before but I can not find it anywhere on the net. I also know that there is a fish house that mounts off the back of the atv but I am not interested in that one. Anybody have any input?


----------



## dblkluk

http://www.arcticcat.com/atv/accessories.asp
Download the product catalog and it should be about 4 pages down. 
Man.. You owe me Duane. Sending you to the Arctic Cat website.. what am I thinking??? :eyeroll:


----------



## stoeger

Thank You


----------



## duketter

here is another one:

http://www.atvcabs.net/Cabs/ATV_Ice_Fishing.htm


----------



## laddy

I have one, do you want to buy it??

[email protected]


----------

